# Wait...



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

I took me 7 months and 21 days to hatch...

"Your User Title: Hatchling"

There are a lot of issues here that need to be discussed here. :001_huh:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hahaha, that's funny! 

Well, let's do some math: 

If a budgie typically lives about 10 years, and hatches after 20 days of incubation, then 20/3,650 is .05% of their life spent in the egg. 

If you have been on Talk Budgies for 7 months and 21 days, that's roughly 231 days you have been in your egg, and assuming that you will be on Talk Budgies for the rest of your life, which is anywhere from 50 to 80 years (assuming you're between the ages of 20 and 50, also assuming that you will live for 100 years), that is 231/ 23,725 (about 65 years average), which is .09% at max that you spend in your egg in relation to the rest of your life. 

So, really, it's not too inaccurate


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

Please I'm just a hatchling don't use math on me


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hahaha


----------

